# I need help naming my car



## Caladhiel (May 9, 2022)

Mae Govanen
I just bought a silver (or mithril) convertible and I need help naming it
I want it to be middle earth and lotr themed (Narnia themed is good to I guess) if you have any ideas please comment or comment what you named your car


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 9, 2022)

Silver?
There's the obvious one. . .

Or, if you want an Elf-mount . . .


----------



## Elthir (May 10, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sliver?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 10, 2022)

Oops. 😳

I was sleepy. 🥱

I'm also slightly dyslexic, Ethlir.


----------



## Caladhiel (May 10, 2022)

So I think I found one that would be perfect


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 10, 2022)

That's him in my second picture. 

With Glorfindel on top. 😀


----------



## Caladhiel (May 10, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That's him in my second picture.
> 
> With Glorfindel on top. 😀


Yea I really liked the idea


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 10, 2022)

The pic's inaccurate anyway -- Elves didn't use reins.

And I doubt he was wearing armor. 😄


----------



## Caladhiel (May 11, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The pic's inaccurate anyway -- Elves didn't use reins.
> 
> And I doubt he was wearing armor. 😄


I know lol


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 11, 2022)

That doesn't mean you can get away with not using the steering wheel, though! 😳


----------



## Elthir (May 11, 2022)

Did Asfaloth have reins? When we first meet Glorfindel (_Flight To The Ford_): *" . . . the rider had reined his horse and halted, looking up . . ."*

One could say this use of "rein" was figurative I guess, but in any case, although Legolas does not need saddle and reins (as he relates in _The Riders Of Rohan_), yet Asfaloth had a saddle (and stirrups).

[just to add more about the escape, at first Frodo was able to check Asfaloth to a walk, and his hand *"left the bridle and gripped the hilt of his sword"* just before Glorfindel called to Asfaloth in Sindarin . . . and later Frodo is clinging to *Asfaolth's mane*]

Pippin notes (_The Palantír_) that Gandalf is riding bare-back, without saddle or bridle, and Gandalf answers that he does not ride "elf-fashion" except on Shadowfax, who will have no harness -- and whatever Gimli means, the Dwarf had earlier remarked that he wished he could walk and not
*"bump like a sack at Gandalf's saddlebow."*

Anyway, maybe it's more like Elves _could_ ride without saddle and etcetera, but could ride otherwise if desired, and thus Tolkien could also retain: *"Curufin curving stooped and lifted Luthien to his saddle, for he was a strong and cunning horseman".*

Anyway again, the artwork above does not include a *bit* at least, and seems to include small bells (maybe?), although I see no plume -- *if* this is supposed to depict the scene I'm thinking of, that is.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 11, 2022)

OK, you got me on that one; it was "bit and bridle" that Tolkien changed in the second edition, not "reins". But as you point out:


Elthir said:


> his hand *"left the bridle*


So he obviously missed that.



Elthir said:


> Anyway, maybe it's more like Elves _could_ ride without saddle and etcetera, but could ride otherwise if desired,


_I could, I suppose, answer: 'a trick-cyclist can ride a bicycle with hande-bars!'_
Letter 211

I have a feeling that, had he had more time to think about it, he might well have "dropped" the reins too. 😉

Edit: None of this lets you out of using the controls, Caladhiel, Sindarin Elf or no -- though I guess you could mount a car-equivalent "headstall".


----------



## Elthir (May 11, 2022)

Is that from the chapter_ Flight to the_ :cough: . . .* F*_*ord*_?

Ahem


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 11, 2022)

I thought it was "Flight _OF _the Ford". . .🤔


----------



## Caladhiel (May 12, 2022)

I was not expecting a debate in the comments of this post
And I don't have a place to mount things like that on the hood of my car
I'm just planning on putting a bumper sticker


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 12, 2022)

Somehow many threads lead to debates here. 🤔

What's your bumper sticker going to say, BTW? Maybe it will spark a debate.😀


----------



## Caladhiel (May 12, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Somehow many threads lead to debates here. 🤔
> 
> What's your bumper sticker going to say, BTW? Maybe it will spark a debate.😀


Probably just the name Asfoloth and a horse 
I'm not entirely sure yet


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 12, 2022)

You could have one of these.


----------



## Caladhiel (May 12, 2022)

￼i was thinking something like this


----------



## Olorgando (May 12, 2022)

Elthir said:


> Is that from the chapter_ Flight to the_ :cough: . . .* F*_*ord*_?





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I thought it was "Flight _OF _the Ford". . .🤔


Ford ... Horse ... my mom had a 1969 Mustang when we were in the US, white with black vinyl top. 302 cu-in V8. I did some of my "accompanied driving" in it while in driver's education in high school in the first half of 1973. And was allowed some _unaccompanied_ driving after I got my driver's license in 1973. The Ford Mustang was the "name patron" of the "ponycars", a sub-genre of the 1960's / 1970's "muscle cars", perhaps slightly below the biggies. Except for the monsters (engine-wise) that Carroll Shelby got his hands on ... Shelby's real monster was the 427 Cobra ... I'm guessing this is not entirely helpful in horse-naming a car, perhaps except for some no-goes?


----------



## Caladhiel (May 12, 2022)

￼this is the car
It's a Toyota camry


----------



## Elassar (Jul 5, 2022)

Shadowfax


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 5, 2022)

Caladhiel said:


> ￼this is the car
> It's a Toyota camry


As you appear to be cosplaying a Nazgul there, perhaps something in Black Speech? 😉


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 5, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Ford ... Horse ... my mom had a 1969 Mustang when we were in the US, white with black vinyl top. 302 cu-in V8. I did some of my "accompanied driving" in it while in driver's education in high school in the first half of 1973. And was allowed some _unaccompanied_ driving after I got my driver's license in 1973. The Ford Mustang was the "name patron" of the "ponycars", a sub-genre of the 1960's / 1970's "muscle cars", perhaps slightly below the biggies. Except for the monsters (engine-wise) that Carroll Shelby got his hands on ... Shelby's real monster was the 427 Cobra ... I'm guessing this is not entirely helpful in horse-naming a car, perhaps except for some no-goes?



I always love to see this thread-- a request for car-naming, and yet, as always, the TTF community pulled through! 😅


----------



## Caladhiel (Jul 5, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> As you appear to be cosplaying a Nazgul there, perhaps something in Black Speech? �


I'm more wood elf then anything and Nazgul are my enemies (in others words I don't like Nazgul) 
So I'm planning on putting the name in sindarin tengar for a bumper sticker


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 5, 2022)

Caladhiel said:


> I'm more wood elf then anything and Nazgul are my enemies (in others words I don't like Nazgul)
> So I'm planning on putting the name in sindarin tengar for a bumper sticker


The name is Asfaloth? I like it very much. I can help you with transcriptions if needed.


----------



## Caladhiel (Jul 6, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> The name is Asfaloth? I like it very much. I can help you with transcriptions if need


I'm currently learning sindarin so I got tons of apps for inscription, translations and stuff so I don't need help lol


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 6, 2022)

I see... Glad to hear of more Elvish-learners. Sindarin is a beautiful language. Quenya is also.


----------



## Caladhiel (Jul 6, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I see... Glad to hear of more Elvish-learners. Sindarin is a beautiful language. Quenya is also.


 I agree
Mae g'ovanen, manen le?


----------



## Ent (Jul 6, 2022)

You could always just call it *Telperion* the Elder Tree that gave the last silver flower that became the moon.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 6, 2022)

Caladhiel said:


> I got tons of apps for inscription, translations and stuff


If you check some of the discussions in the Languages of Middle-earth forum, you'll see a number of cautions concerning apps and translation sites.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 6, 2022)

Caladhiel said:


> I agree
> Mae g'ovanen, manen le?


Mae govannen, nin maer. ci?


----------



## Caladhiel (Jul 6, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Mae govannen, nin maer. ci?


Ni maer, I eneth nin caladhiel.
Man I eneth gin?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 6, 2022)

I eneth nin Elbereth, vieth Valar. 
Nan mana dôr na cin nos?


----------



## Ugluk (Oct 23, 2022)

Just don't adopt Tolkien's driving style!

Allegedly, after finally mastering the art, he told a terrified passenger as be drove through the narrow, crowded streets of Oxford "Charge them and they'll scatter!"

If Narnia - based, how about Jewel, after the unicorn in TLB?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I eneth nin Elbereth, vieth Valar.
> Nan mana dôr na cin nos?


_Ai alatúlie! Ilmare o i Maiar, Lisse Elen o i Valie Varda, Amme o i Calad o i Eleni! Lisse o i Valar oiale aselye!_


----------

